# new atv park in bedico, la



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

for all the guys in the flordia parishes of south east la there is a new park in bedico , it just opened last weekend . it is off hwy 22 on traino landing rd . we will be checking it out this week end . will give a report on it after


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

we went down the road looking for it and couldnt find it...


----------



## Notevenclose (May 17, 2010)

They don't have a sign during the week, only on the weekend. We went this past Saturday. It's JUST opening and is a work in progress ( cold showers but showers non the less). The owner is nice and open to any ideas to make it better. Nowhere near as big as fluker but still fun. It's just right down the road from us so we will be going back as much as possible. By the way the power line looks inviting but don't go to far.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea it is really small, but if they jam it full of trails it will be ok for a close to home ride. the power line is some nasty stuff . the place will get better if they last and put some time into the place


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

When we goin here Tim?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

its not really worth going to yet, will have to give a few months to get some more trails


----------

